# 5D Mark III lens correction for Tamron SP



## Ozarker (Nov 5, 2015)

A week ago I decided to give the Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD a chance based on the great reviews it gets all over the net. I have not been disappointed so far.

My question is this: Where do I find the lens aberration data to load into my camera? Is this even possible with a third party lens?

I've looked all over the net and cannot find anything about this. My cognitive ability isn't what it used to be either. For the past 6 months I've been having a lot of trouble remembering things and learning new things. That might be part of the problem too. I'm only 52, but it can be scary getting older.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## svassh (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't think its possible for 3rd party lenses.


----------



## Schruminator (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't know of a way to load it on to the camera and use it in camera, but I do know that Camera RAW does have the correction profile available when I go to open my images in PhotoShop. 

If you're will to wait until post processing to get things all straightened out, then it's pretty straight forward. Agreed though, it's an awesome lens-- I absolutely love it.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 6, 2015)

Schruminator said:


> I don't know of a way to load it on to the camera and use it in camera, but I do know that Camera RAW does have the correction profile available when I go to open my images in PhotoShop.
> 
> If you're will to wait until post processing to get things all straightened out, then it's pretty straight forward. Agreed though, it's an awesome lens-- I absolutely love it.



You are right. It is there in both Lightroom and Photoshop. I had somehow switched the camera to jpeg on both cards and the profile is not there for jpeg. Duh! It is there for raw... which is what I thought I was always shooting in. Thanks!

Yes, it is a great lens both aesthetically and and functionally.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2015)

You have to use photoshop or other 3rd party software. Canon is never going to load profiles for third party lenses into their camera, in fact, the camera does not even know it has a Tamron lens on it.

The lens sends a code to the camera telling the camera it is a Canon lens. The camera then makes corrections pertaining to that Canon lens.

Using RAW with third party lenses gets around some of the issues, but not AF corrections, or exposure corrections.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 9, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You have to use photoshop or other 3rd party software. Canon is never going to load profiles for third party lenses into their camera, in fact, the camera does not even know it has a Tamron lens on it.
> 
> The lens sends a code to the camera telling the camera it is a Canon lens. The camera then makes corrections pertaining to that Canon lens.
> 
> Using RAW with third party lenses gets around some of the issues, but not AF corrections, or exposure corrections.



The camera does display that there is a Tamron lens, so it does know what is mounted. What the code sent to the camera is... I guess we have no idea. It sure doesn't correct for the Tamron though.

However, I do understand why Canon would not load data for third party lenses.

I've learned to correct the lens in Lightroom this weekend.

Thank you Mt. Spokane


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You have to use photoshop or other 3rd party software. Canon is never going to load profiles for third party lenses into their camera, in fact, the camera does not even know it has a Tamron lens on it.
> ...



You are right! I do learn something new occasionally.


Some third party lenses send a code to a Camera with a identifier which Canon writes into exif so you can see what lens was used. No image corrections are made for those codes, but they may determine which AF points can be used or other camera settings like aperture sizes, which is important. Tamron had to update firmware for a few lenses to correct the code data a few years back.


Here is a list of tags that are used by Canon cameras. These are internal to a camera, and probably updated with a firmware update. The list might not be totally up to date, YMMV.

Lenses that are totally manual and do not communicate with the camera are not in the list.

Where you see a Canon lens as being code 28, and third party lenses being 28.1, 28.2, 28.3, etc, they are saying to use the same camera settings as the Canon lens. That was the part I was referring to, but looking at the list, there are third party lenses with their own code, they must reserve the codes from Canon.

There is a big gap in the numbering between 255 and 488. I wonder if those are cinema lenses or P&S lenses.


http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/TagNames/Canon.html


Canon LensType Values

Decimal values have been added to differentiate lenses which would otherwise have the same LensType, and are used by the Composite LensID tag when attempting to identify the specific lens model.




Value

LensType

-1 = n/a 
1 = Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 
2 = Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 
3 = Canon EF 135mm f/2.8 Soft 
4 = Canon EF 35-105mm f/3.5-4.5 or Sigma Lens 
4.1 = Sigma UC Zoom 35-135mm f/4-5.6 
5 = Canon EF 35-70mm f/3.5-4.5 
6 = Canon EF 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 or Sigma or Tokina Lens 
6.1 = Sigma 18-50mm f/3.5-5.6 DC 
6.2 = Sigma 18-125mm f/3.5-5.6 DC IF ASP 
6.3 = Tokina AF 193-2 19-35mm f/3.5-4.5 
6.4 = Sigma 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II Macro 
7 = Canon EF 100-300mm f/5.6L 
8 = Canon EF 100-300mm f/5.6 or Sigma or Tokina Lens 
8.1 = Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 [APO] DG Macro 
8.2 = Tokina AT-X 242 AF 24-200mm f/3.5-5.6 
9 = Canon EF 70-210mm f/4 
9.1 = Sigma 55-200mm f/4-5.6 DC 
10 = Canon EF 50mm f/2.5 Macro or Sigma Lens 
10.1 = Sigma 50mm f/2.8 EX 
10.2 = Sigma 28mm f/1.8 
10.3 = Sigma 105mm f/2.8 Macro EX 
10.4 = Sigma 70mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro EF 
11 = Canon EF 35mm f/2 
13 = Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye 
14 = Canon EF 50-200mm f/3.5-4.5L 
15 = Canon EF 50-200mm f/3.5-4.5 
16 = Canon EF 35-135mm f/3.5-4.5 
17 = Canon EF 35-70mm f/3.5-4.5A 
18 = Canon EF 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 
20 = Canon EF 100-200mm f/4.5A 
21 = Canon EF 80-200mm f/2.8L 
22 = Canon EF 20-35mm f/2.8L or Tokina Lens 
22.1 = Tokina AT-X 280 AF Pro 28-80mm f/2.8 Aspherical 
23 = Canon EF 35-105mm f/3.5-4.5 
24 = Canon EF 35-80mm f/4-5.6 Power Zoom 
25 = Canon EF 35-80mm f/4-5.6 Power Zoom 
26 = Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro or Other Lens 
26.1 = Cosina 100mm f/3.5 Macro AF 
26.2 = Tamron SP AF 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro 
26.3 = Tamron SP AF 180mm f/3.5 Di Macro 
26.4 = Carl Zeiss Planar T* 50mm f/1.4 
27 = Canon EF 35-80mm f/4-5.6 
28 = Canon EF 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 or Tamron Lens 
28.1 = Tamron SP AF 28-105mm f/2.8 LD Aspherical IF 
28.2 = Tamron SP AF 28-75mm f/2.8 XR Di LD Aspherical [IF] Macro 
28.3 = Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di LD 1:2 Macro 
28.4 = Tamron AF Aspherical 28-200mm f/3.8-5.6 
29 = Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II 
30 = Canon EF 35-105mm f/4.5-5.6 
31 = Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 or Tamron Lens 
31.1 = Tamron SP AF 300mm f/2.8 LD IF 
32 = Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 or Sigma Lens 
32.1 = Sigma 15mm f/2.8 EX Fisheye 
33 = Voigtlander or Carl Zeiss Lens 
33.1 = Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f/2 SLII Aspherical 
33.2 = Voigtlander Color Skopar 20mm f/3.5 SLII Aspherical 
33.3 = Voigtlander APO-Lanthar 90mm f/3.5 SLII Close Focus 
33.4 = Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 15mm f/2.8 ZE 
33.5 = Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 18mm f/3.5 ZE 
33.6 = Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 21mm f/2.8 ZE 
33.7 = Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 25mm f/2 ZE 
33.8 = Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 28mm f/2 ZE 
33.9 = Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 35mm f/2 ZE 
33.10 = Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 35mm f/1.4 ZE 
33.11 = Carl Zeiss Planar T* 50mm f/1.4 ZE 
33.12 = Carl Zeiss Makro-Planar T* 50mm f/2 ZE 
33.13 = Carl Zeiss Makro-Planar T* 100mm f/2 ZE 
33.14 = Carl Zeiss Apo-Sonnar T* 135mm f/2 ZE 
35 = Canon EF 35-80mm f/4-5.6 
36 = Canon EF 38-76mm f/4.5-5.6 
37 = Canon EF 35-80mm f/4-5.6 or Tamron Lens 
37.1 = Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 Di LD IF Macro 
37.2 = Tamron AF 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 XR Di VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro Model A20 
37.3 = Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II VC LD Aspherical [IF] 
37.4 = Tamron AF 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro 
38 = Canon EF 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 
39 = Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 
40 = Canon EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 
41 = Canon EF 28-90mm f/4-5.6 
42 = Canon EF 28-200mm f/3.5-5.6 or Tamron Lens 
42.1 = Tamron AF 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 XR Di VC LD Aspherical [IF] Macro Model A20 
43 = Canon EF 28-105mm f/4-5.6 
44 = Canon EF 90-300mm f/4.5-5.6 
45 = Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 [II] 
46 = Canon EF 28-90mm f/4-5.6 
47 = Zeiss Milvus 35mm f/2 or 50mm f/2 
47.1 = Zeiss Milvus 50mm f/2 Makro 
48 = Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS 
49 = Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS 
50 = Canon EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS 
51 = Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS 
52 = Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II 
53 = Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III 
54 = Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II 
94 = Canon TS-E 17mm f/4L 
95 = Canon TS-E 24.0mm f/3.5 L II 
124 = Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro Photo 
125 = Canon TS-E 24mm f/3.5L 
126 = Canon TS-E 45mm f/2.8 
127 = Canon TS-E 90mm f/2.8 
129 = Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L 
130 = Canon EF 50mm f/1.0L 
131 = Canon EF 28-80mm f/2.8-4L or Sigma Lens 
131.1 = Sigma 8mm f/3.5 EX DG Circular Fisheye 
131.2 = Sigma 17-35mm f/2.8-4 EX DG Aspherical HSM 
131.3 = Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 DC Macro 
131.4 = Sigma APO 50-150mm f/2.8 [II] EX DC HSM 
131.5 = Sigma APO 120-300mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM 
131.6 = Sigma 4.5mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Circular Fisheye 
131.7 = Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 APO EX HSM 
132 = Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L 
134 = Canon EF 600mm f/4L IS 
135 = Canon EF 200mm f/1.8L 
136 = Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L 
137 = Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L or Sigma or Tamron Lens 
137.1 = Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM 
137.2 = Sigma 50-200mm f/4-5.6 DC OS HSM 
137.3 = Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM 
137.4 = Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 IF EX DG HSM 
137.5 = Sigma 18-125mm f/3.8-5.6 DC OS HSM 
137.6 = Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 DC Macro OS HSM 
137.7 = Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 OS HSM 
137.8 = Sigma 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM [II] 
137.9 = Tamron AF 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD 
137.10 = Sigma 8-16mm f/4.5-5.6 DC HSM 
137.11 = Tamron SP 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II VC 
137.12 = Tamron SP 60mm f/2 Macro Di II 
137.13 = Sigma 10-20mm f/3.5 EX DC HSM 
137.14 = Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD 
137.15 = Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM 
137.16 = Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 DG HSM II 
138 = Canon EF 28-80mm f/2.8-4L 
139 = Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L 
140 = Canon EF 500mm f/4.5L 
141 = Canon EF 500mm f/4.5L 
142 = Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS 
143 = Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS 
144 = Canon EF 35-135mm f/4-5.6 USM 
145 = Canon EF 100-300mm f/4.5-5.6 USM 
146 = Canon EF 70-210mm f/3.5-4.5 USM 
147 = Canon EF 35-135mm f/4-5.6 USM 
148 = Canon EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 USM 
149 = Canon EF 100mm f/2 USM 
150 = Canon EF 14mm f/2.8L or Sigma Lens 
150.1 = Sigma 20mm EX f/1.8 
150.2 = Sigma 30mm f/1.4 DC HSM 
150.3 = Sigma 24mm f/1.8 DG Macro EX 
150.4 = Sigma 28mm f/1.8 DG Macro EX 
151 = Canon EF 200mm f/2.8L 
152 = Canon EF 300mm f/4L IS or Sigma Lens 
152.1 = Sigma 12-24mm f/4.5-5.6 EX DG ASPHERICAL HSM 
152.2 = Sigma 14mm f/2.8 EX Aspherical HSM 
152.3 = Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 
152.4 = Sigma 100-300mm f/4 
153 = Canon EF 35-350mm f/3.5-5.6L or Sigma or Tamron Lens 
153.1 = Sigma 50-500mm f/4-6.3 APO HSM EX 
153.2 = Tamron AF 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 XR LD Aspherical [IF] Macro 
153.3 = Tamron AF 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF] Macro Model A14 
153.4 = Tamron 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II LD Aspherical [IF] Macro 
154 = Canon EF 20mm f/2.8 USM or Zeiss Lens 
154.1 = Zeiss Milvus 21mm f/2.8 
155 = Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM 
156 = Canon EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 USM or Tamron Lens 
156.1 = Tamron SP 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 Di VC USD 
160 = Canon EF 20-35mm f/3.5-4.5 USM or Tamron or Tokina Lens 
160.1 = Tamron AF 19-35mm f/3.5-4.5 
160.2 = Tokina AT-X 124 AF Pro DX 12-24mm f/4 
160.3 = Tokina AT-X 107 AF DX 10-17mm f/3.5-4.5 Fisheye 
160.4 = Tokina AT-X 116 AF Pro DX 11-16mm f/2.8 
161 = Canon EF 28-70mm f/2.8L or Sigma or Tamron Lens 
161.1 = Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 EX 
161.2 = Sigma 28-70mm f/2.8 EX 
161.3 = Sigma 24-60mm f/2.8 EX DG 
161.4 = Tamron AF 17-50mm f/2.8 Di-II LD Aspherical 
161.5 = Tamron 90mm f/2.8 
161.6 = Tamron SP AF 17-35mm f/2.8-4 Di LD Aspherical IF 
161.7 = Tamron SP AF 28-75mm f/2.8 XR Di LD Aspherical [IF] Macro 
162 = Canon EF 200mm f/2.8L 
163 = Canon EF 300mm f/4L 
164 = Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L 
165 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L 
166 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L + 1.4x 
167 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L + 2x 
168 = Canon EF 28mm f/1.8 USM 
169 = Canon EF 17-35mm f/2.8L or Sigma Lens 
169.1 = Sigma 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS 
169.2 = Sigma 15-30mm f/3.5-4.5 EX DG Aspherical 
169.3 = Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 Macro 
169.4 = Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM 
169.5 = Sigma 85mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM 
169.6 = Sigma 30mm f/1.4 EX DC HSM 
169.7 = Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM 
170 = Canon EF 200mm f/2.8L II 
171 = Canon EF 300mm f/4L 
172 = Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L or Sigma Lens 
172.1 = Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM | S 
173 = Canon EF 180mm Macro f/3.5L or Sigma Lens 
173.1 = Sigma 180mm EX HSM Macro f/3.5 
173.2 = Sigma APO Macro 150mm f/2.8 EX DG HSM 
174 = Canon EF 135mm f/2L or Other Lens 
174.1 = Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 EX DG APO OS HSM 
174.2 = Sigma 50-500mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM 
174.3 = Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM 
174.4 = Zeiss Milvus 100mm f/2 Makro 
175 = Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L 
176 = Canon EF 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 USM 
177 = Canon EF 300mm f/4L IS 
178 = Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS 
179 = Canon EF 24mm f/1.4L 
180 = Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L or Other Lens 
180.1 = Sigma 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM | A 
180.2 = Sigma 24mm f/1.4 DG HSM | A 
180.3 = Zeiss Milvus 50mm f/1.4 
180.4 = Zeiss Milvus 85mm f/1.4 
180.5 = Zeiss Otus 28mm f/1.4 
181 = Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS + 1.4x or Sigma Lens 
181.1 = Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM | S + 1.4x 
182 = Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS + 2x or Sigma Lens 
182.1 = Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM | S + 2x 
183 = Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS or Sigma Lens 
183.1 = Sigma 150mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM APO Macro 
183.2 = Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro 
183.3 = Sigma 180mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM APO Macro 
183.4 = Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM | C 
184 = Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L + 2x 
185 = Canon EF 600mm f/4L IS 
186 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L 
187 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L + 1.4x 
188 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L + 2x 
189 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L + 2.8x 
190 = Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM 
191 = Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS 
193 = Canon EF 35-80mm f/4-5.6 USM 
194 = Canon EF 80-200mm f/4.5-5.6 USM 
195 = Canon EF 35-105mm f/4.5-5.6 USM 
196 = Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 USM 
197 = Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM 
198 = Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM or Zeiss Lens 
198.1 = Zeiss Otus 55mm f/1.4 ZE 
198.2 = Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 ZE 
199 = Canon EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 USM 
200 = Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 USM 
201 = Canon EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 USM 
202 = Canon EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IV 
208 = Canon EF 22-55mm f/4-5.6 USM 
209 = Canon EF 55-200mm f/4.5-5.6 
210 = Canon EF 28-90mm f/4-5.6 USM 
211 = Canon EF 28-200mm f/3.5-5.6 USM 
212 = Canon EF 28-105mm f/4-5.6 USM 
213 = Canon EF 90-300mm f/4.5-5.6 USM or Tamron Lens 
213.1 = Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD 
213.2 = Tamron 16-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD Macro 
213.3 = Tamron SP 35mm f/1.8 Di VC USD 
213.4 = Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC USD 
214 = Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 USM 
215 = Canon EF 55-200mm f/4.5-5.6 II USM 
217 = Tamron AF 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD 
224 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS 
225 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS + 1.4x 
226 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS + 2x 
227 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS + 2.8x 
228 = Canon EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 USM 
229 = Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L 
230 = Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L 
231 = Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L 
232 = Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM 
233 = Canon EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS 
234 = Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM or Tokina Lens 
234.1 = Tokina AT-X 12-28mm f/4 PRO DX 
235 = Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM 
236 = Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM 
237 = Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS 
238 = Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM 
239 = Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II 
240 = Canon EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM 
241 = Canon EF 50mm f/1.2L 
242 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS 
243 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS + 1.4x 
244 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS + 2x 
245 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS + 2.8x 
246 = Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II 
247 = Canon EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM 
248 = Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS or Sigma Lens 
248.1 = Sigma 24-35mm f/2 DG HSM | A 
249 = Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS 
250 = Canon EF 24 f/1.4L II 
251 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM 
252 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM + 1.4x 
253 = Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM + 2x 
254 = Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM 
255 = Sigma 24-105mm f/4 DG OS HSM | A or Other Sigma Lens 
255.1 = Sigma 180mm f/2.8 EX DG OS HSM APO Macro 
488 = Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM 
489 = Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM 
490 = Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM 
491 = Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM 
492 = Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM 
493 = Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM or EF 24-105mm f4L IS USM 
493.1 = Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM 
494 = Canon EF 600mm f/4.0L IS II USM 
495 = Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM 
496 = Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM 
499 = Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM + 1.4x 
502 = Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 IS USM 
503 = Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM 
504 = Canon EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM 
505 = Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS USM 
506 = Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II USM 
507 = Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM 
508 = Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM 
747 = Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM 
750 = Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II USM 
4142 = Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM 
4143 = Canon EF-M 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM or Tamron Lens 
4143.1 = Tamron 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III VC 
4144 = Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM 
4145 = Canon EF-M 22mm f/2 STM 
4146 = Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM 
4147 = Canon EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM 
4148 = Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM 
4149 = Canon EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM 
4150 = Canon EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM 
4152 = Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM 
4153 = Canon EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM 
4154 = Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM 
4156 = Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 9, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Wow, that is a lot of information.

It wasn't hard to correct in post at all. I've noticed, though, that the closer walls are, the more distortion there is. Still, it was a breeze to deal with. I'm a happy camper. This is a very heavy lens and big.

I did try it out at the local RV dealer just to get an idea of how it handles in tight places. It is great in my book. I'm sure Canon's 14mm is wider. I can't imagine how wide the 11-24 is. 

I'll not purchase another lens until I can scratch together enough for the 400mm II or the 600mm f/4. I won't go 3rd party for that.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 10, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've noticed, though, that the closer walls are, the more distortion there is.



That isn't true. Distortion is entirely consistent with distance.

Also, you can use the free Adobe Lens Profile Creator http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5489 to make profiles for any lens at any zoom length and any aperture. These custom made profiles are not difficult to make, the program even gives you a target to print to help the process, and can then be loaded into PS and LR and will appear in your normal lens profile panels.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 10, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed, though, that the closer walls are, the more distortion there is.
> ...



Actually, the magnitude is more noticeable in narrow spaces. So it is true for this lens.

Adobe has the profile already.

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 10, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



Can you post some test shots to prove that because it would be very unusual?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26729.msg530143#msg530143


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 11, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I'll check it out in the next day or two. I'll try to make double sure the sensor is square with the target too. Thanks!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 11, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Actually, I have two shots here. The problem is I am pretty sure I was not square with the building in each shot. I believe we are talking about two different things. You are speaking about things in the same part of the frame at different distances. I am not.

You see, when I owned Canon's EFS 10-22mm and I went to the Las Vegas Strip (90 miles SW of me) everything, and I mean everything, leaned in towards the center top of the frame very harshly even if the subject was near the center of the frame (not at the left or right edge... but maybe half the way towards the center at the bottom and coming closer at the top. It was bad. I am not getting that type of barreling here. If anything, this lens seems to go the opposite way, but not nearly as extreme as my old 10-22.

In these two photos I got while waiting on an oil change (just trying out my new lens right after getting it), I do not have that problem. In fact, while I am not exactly square with the truck bed I have a hard time seeing any distortion at all in the truck bed, but I do in the building (I'm even less square with the building. However, things further from me (moving towards the center) are straighter.

I've got a few more photos taken inside some RVs where the keystoning is quite noticeable on the walls next to me, but not at the end of the small room. BUT, I may have no idea whatsoever what I am talking about either. My perceptions and reality may be quite different.  Also, since I was not really testing for that, the problem may be that I was pointing the camera at a slight down angle.

These photos are not cropped. In the truck photo the camera is nearly resting on the tailgate. In the shop photo the camera is extremely close to the red post on the right. I really do not see any "stretching". If it is there it is very well controlled.

EDIT: There was correction provided by the profile in Lightroom. No cropping, though, was done. Sorry. Like I said... having some cognitive issues. I did not correct what the profile did. There could be some fine tuning done.


----------

